# Speeding up fans?



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there anyway to speed up your fans?


----------



## jay_9410 (Oct 21, 2007)

if you have max voltage passing through them and the max RPM is reached...
no
but putting more power into a fan does make it faster, but you cant 'edit' the amount of power going through a PSU power connecter without and 'adapter' kind of thingy


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Download speedfan from my sig and set them all to 100%


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

You mean like put the 43% up to 100%?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

yes. :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If they are controlled by a temperature sensor you can disable the fan control through the BIOS so they run at 100% all the time. The exception to the rule is PSU fans, which cannot be changed to run at 100% all the time without some hardware mods which would void the PSU warranty.


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

Humm im not to sure about Fan Speed programs. But what I do is strip the end of the Wire and wire it in to a open Molex connector or a mini molex connector. Most of my extra fans run at 12Volts. as long as you can deal with the nose, i havent tryed a voltage regulator yet.  but with my new Rig i may try one out.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you guys think speeding up the fans to 100% will lower my GFX card temp from 55-60 to lower?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

it could help but you should download ntune and speed up the video card fan.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

RivaTuner will also work.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Agree turn off any limiting controls in bios, which will make it run 100%. If it's an AMD don't enable cool and quiet, every time I've tried the cool and quiet it seems that it was intended more to be 'quiet' then cool.

My computer has a large chipset cooler block located so it's directly under the graphics card, which means the only air the card was able to draw was already warm from the chipset, (cooler after an hour of gaming was too hot to touch) I punched a 3" hole in the cover and mounted a fan there so the vid card and the chipset recieved it's own supply of cool outside air. No heating issues now. and looks nicer than running without covers.

Ken.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

How would i go to change the fan speed on the GFX card with RivaTuner?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Driver settings* > *Customize* > *System settings* (first icon) > *Fan* tab

Temperature monitoring and fan control are done via the nVidia driver.


----------

